# Bruce's First Groom!



## AlexandralT (Jan 17, 2013)

Before:


After:


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

He looks so beautiful, before and after.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sweet boy - he looks lovely


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He looks so good!!! They did a really good job especially with his face.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Bruce looks gorgeous! He's got that big brown teddy bear nose like Mairi's Molly. What instructions did you give the groomer? I want Tilly to look like that when she goes for her first groom - Nice and neat, but still natural. What a handsome boy!


----------



## AlexandralT (Jan 17, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Bruce looks gorgeous! He's got that big brown teddy bear nose like Mairi's Molly. What instructions did you give the groomer? I want Tilly to look like that when she goes for her first groom - Nice and neat, but still natural. What a handsome boy!


They said that because of his age (Under 6 months) they cannot clip his puppy fur. So i asked them to just tidy up his face and they said they will sort out his ears etc aswell, and clip nails. I think she had a pretty good idea what she was gunna do to him, and how she was gunna do it as soon as he arrived!

He came out looking like a massive fluffy cloud!
x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Bruce looks great and he knows it


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah... I love Bruce 

He's a very handsome chap indeed 

xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sexy and I know it.................like the song says!!


----------

